# NIK HDR EFEX Pro 2



## tor (Jul 25, 2012)

Bought HDR EFEX Pro 2 a couple of days ago. I can not for the life of me get LR 4.1 to export into HDR EFEX pro 2. It is in the export list in LR, and LR is creating the tiffs until it gets 3/4 through the export. LR then stops the export and just sits there. I can pull up the Windows Task manager (running Win 7 64 bit BTW) and HDR EFEX Pro 2 is actually running. So I end up having to cancel the export in LR. has anyone else seen this happen?


----------



## Tanngrisnir3 (Jul 27, 2012)

tor said:


> Bought HDR EFEX Pro 2 a couple of days ago. I can not for the life of me get LR 4.1 to export into HDR EFEX pro 2. It is in the export list in LR, and LR is creating the tiffs until it gets 3/4 through the export. LR then stops the export and just sits there. I can pull up the Windows Task manager (running Win 7 64 bit BTW) and HDR EFEX Pro 2 is actually running. So I end up having to cancel the export in LR. has anyone else seen this happen?



It happened to me and was driving me crazy until I realized that HDR EFEX PRO 2 was opening up in a separate window that was smaller.  I had to look down at my task bar to see a window there that I didn't expect.  Clicked on it and 'pow' there is was.


----------



## Samoreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

This is an old problem with Lightroom since version 1. For unknown reasons, Lightroom's main window is sometimes put at the top of the window stack while it is running some task. This regularly happens to me. You want another application to be in the foreground (I use Alt-Tab to do that) and Lightroom puts itself again at the top of the stack, becoming again the foreground application. I never could find a pattern for reproducing this annoying behavior.


----------



## tor (Jul 27, 2012)

Interesting. I just don't see HDR Pro open at all. But, I will make sure....


----------



## KhakiMan (Sep 10, 2012)

If you graphics card doesn't support Open GL, or you haven't updated your drivers to support Open GL, HDR fx 2 won't actually load and seems to stall. V1 didn't have this requirement.

I had the same problem until a new graphics driver was released this week.


----------



## Roscoe17 (Sep 10, 2012)

Call Nik...they have the best tech support in the business.


----------



## tor (Sep 10, 2012)

I updated my Nvidia driver, and Nik came right up. Thanks all...


----------

